# Transmission Help



## Todd6790 (Sep 30, 2004)

Please help. I have had two problems with my manual transmission and I would appreciate any help that you can provide. First of all, at times reverse is near impossible to engage. Next, there are times when I go for a downshift to fourth at say, 70 mph, I end up with second gear, not a fun time at all. Finally there is a great deal of vibration coming up through the gear shift lever, at times there is a definite rattle at the top of the lever, as though something is loose inside of the shift lever itself. My dealer has attempted to deal with the problem. The dealership removed the shift boot and drove around to see if something in the trans itself was loose under acceleration, but they didn't find anything. I mean, to be honest at speed, lets say 80 to 90 mph the shift lever feels like it is a cordless drill under full load. :confused My dealership has pretty much held up its hands and said they have done all that they can do. Any help you can provide would be most appreciated. 
Thanks,
Todd
:cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Practice?

Sorry...not trying to be a smart-ass at all. I find the GTO's Tremec to be a nice-shifting tranny, maybe a bit long in the throws for my tastes but still one with good "feel" and decent precision. It ain't no BMW tranny (near-surgical, those!) but it's pretty fecking close.

I've got years of driving manuals under my belt, however...maybe you just need more time to get a feel for it. Take it easy and don't try to shift like Steve McQueen all the time...


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Shifting into reverse is controlled by a speed activated soleniod. The car needs to be stopped to engage reverse. I often go into reverse on a slope and if the car is rolling just a little bit, the solenoid blocks entry.

Sorry to hear about the shift lever vibrations. I drive with my hand on the shift lever all the time and love how smooth it is. Often a vibration is caused by a problem elsewhere. Thus it may not be a problem with your transmission. You could have a bad engine or transmission mount. A bad engine mount on my Volvo caused a lot of vibration last summer. I'd also check the tire balance/alignment (rear especially because the front often shows up in the sterring wheel), universal joints, and the drive shaft balance. Does the vibration less or go away when you disengage the clutch and let the engine go to idle (no power on the drive train)? I don't want to suggest turning the engine off but I might do it on a wide straight section of road with no traffic. rotate the tires front to rear. Check out different aspects like this to see if you can get some clues about where the cause is. better yet, take it to the dealer and suggest the mechanic drive the car and explore.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I've got a video file I can send you that has tips on shifting technique. get me your email address and I'll send you the file since I don't know how to post it. Any inward pressure down shifting from 3rd or 5th will get you second. No pressure gets you fourth. Hand position can help and is illustrated in the video.


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

Mine also has problems going into reverse and sometimes into 1st. What I typically do for reverse when I have the problem is roll it through some of the other gears, clutch it a couple times, and then reverse seems to work. I know there was reported issues of loosened bolts that was causing this issue within a certain build date range. Maybe check the TSB's listeed on the site.


----------



## Todd6790 (Sep 30, 2004)

Groucho,
No offense taken, but, I've also been driving stick since the mid 80's, everything from Dodge Omni's to Corvettes and Miatas and everything in between. I have never had this problem with any of them before. I talked with a distant relative that works for one of Tremec's sister companies and he has said that the solenoid should prevent shifting into the gear when the speed is in excess of certain parameters. This may or may not be bull droppings from him, but like I said, I had never had this problem before.


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

Does this problem persist after the car has been driven for a while? 

I've noticed that my car doesn't seem to want to go into ANY gear when it's cold. By cold, I mean around 40 degrees. The car is now in storage for the winter, so it won't see any temperatures colder than that. 

I remember having a tough time getting into reverse, when it was cold, but that was the only time I ever had trouble with reverse. 

I don't think the question has been asked yet, but are you using an aftermarket shifter? Sometimes the stiff aftermarket shifters will rattle like a sonofabitch at low, and high speeds. :shrug: sorry I couldn't be of more help!


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I've heard other get better shifting from their tranny when the drain the fluid and replace it with synthetic, e.g., Amsoil. I am planning on putting it in the tranny and rear axle.


----------



## 170FC (Nov 22, 2004)

Mine shifts fine but has an annoying rattle or buzz above 3000rpm that kinda comes and goes. There is a little vibration in the shifter handle but not to bad. Does everybodys shifter kinda move up and down as you are driving down the road and going over normal bumps?


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

The shifter should not rattle in your goat, period  
The lever is attached to the transmission case and floats along the shifter forks; therefore, you will feel vibrations through the shifter that correspond with the harmonics of the engine and the input shaft, but never should the shifter rattle... on a low mileage unit.


----------



## Joey Waid (Oct 28, 2004)

muohio said:


> Mine also has problems going into reverse and sometimes into 1st. What I typically do for reverse when I have the problem is roll it through some of the other gears, clutch it a couple times, and then reverse seems to work. I know there was reported issues of loosened bolts that was causing this issue within a certain build date range. Maybe check the TSB's listeed on the site.


I have the same issuses with reverse,and I have to do the same thing to solve it I call it resetting the transmission if that makes sence.In fact to day I went to my dealership today to ask them about it, but they closed at 12.I would have thought the transmission would have losend up by now. I am still under 800 miles may be that has somthing to do with it Mine also rattles as if somthing is lose but it only does it every once in awhile.i am glad to know i am not the only one with promblem so maybe we can all help work this out or it might be the nature of the beast.


----------



## fwyflyr (Nov 27, 2004)

My linkage seems pretty tight. Sometimes it's hard to get into reverse, but I just wiggle the shifter and it goes right in. Also seems to be more common when cold.
have had my 1st service and put synthetic in motor, trans and diff., seems alot smoother all the way around.

just passed 3000mi.


----------



## trm100 (Dec 14, 2004)

*shifter rattle*



Todd6790 said:


> Please help. I have had two problems with my manual transmission and I would appreciate any help that you can provide. First of all, at times reverse is near impossible to engage. Next, there are times when I go for a downshift to fourth at say, 70 mph, I end up with second gear, not a fun time at all. Finally there is a great deal of vibration coming up through the gear shift lever, at times there is a definite rattle at the top of the lever, as though something is loose inside of the shift lever itself. My dealer has attempted to deal with the problem. The dealership removed the shift boot and drove around to see if something in the trans itself was loose under acceleration, but they didn't find anything. I mean, to be honest at speed, lets say 80 to 90 mph the shift lever feels like it is a cordless drill under full load. :confused My dealership has pretty much held up its hands and said they have done all that they can do. Any help you can provide would be most appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Todd
> :cheers



:agree :agree :agree :agree 
Yes, the shifter rattle exists. It is in a bunch of posts on LS1GTO.com as well as in my car. There is a new linkage replacement available from what I have read. My GTO goes to the dealer this Friday. I will let you know what the result is.

p.s. I am at around 3600 miles and it has done it at least from 800 miles on. I bit the bullet, so to say, and let the engine break in for that time; didn't get anywhere near 3-4k rpm for long enough to notice the rattle.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

trm100 said:


> :agree :agree :agree :agree
> Yes, the shifter rattle exists. It is in a bunch of posts on LS1GTO.com as well as in my car. There is a new linkage replacement available from what I have read. My GTO goes to the dealer this Friday. I will let you know what the result is.
> 
> p.s. I am at around 3600 miles and it has done it at least from 800 miles on. I bit the bullet, so to say, and let the engine break in for that time; didn't get anywhere near 3-4k rpm for long enough to notice the rattle.


Amherst, NY in the hizouse. 

I sarcastically said that, I don't really talk like that. Welcome trm100.

Sorry, threadjack over.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

Todd6790 said:


> Please help. I have had two problems with my manual transmission and I would appreciate any help that you can provide. First of all, at times reverse is near impossible to engage. Next, there are times when I go for a downshift to fourth at say, 70 mph, I end up with second gear, not a fun time at all. Finally there is a great deal of vibration coming up through the gear shift lever, at times there is a definite rattle at the top of the lever, as though something is loose inside of the shift lever itself. My dealer has attempted to deal with the problem. The dealership removed the shift boot and drove around to see if something in the trans itself was loose under acceleration, but they didn't find anything. I mean, to be honest at speed, lets say 80 to 90 mph the shift lever feels like it is a cordless drill under full load. :confused My dealership has pretty much held up its hands and said they have done all that they can do. Any help you can provide would be most appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Todd
> :cheers


 i have notice a throb at slower speeds if you in 6 th gear but that because your going to slow for the gear if you feeling or hearing a rattle theres somthing wrong, as for the shifting you will get better at it as you drive it. when i first got the car, i said my first mod was going to be a shifter, now i can saw thru the gears pretty good. but even now, i miss a down shift once in a while, if i am not paying attention


----------



## trm100 (Dec 14, 2004)

*shifter rattle update*



trm100 said:


> :agree :agree :agree :agree
> Yes, the shifter rattle exists. It is in a bunch of posts on LS1GTO.com as well as in my car. There is a new linkage replacement available from what I have read. My GTO goes to the dealer this Friday. I will let you know what the result is.
> 
> p.s. I am at around 3600 miles and it has done it at least from 800 miles on. I bit the bullet, so to say, and let the engine break in for that time; didn't get anywhere near 3-4k rpm for long enough to notice the rattle.


Ok, had the car at the dealer yesterday for 3000 mi oil change. They ran a part number for the "new two-dot" shifter mentioned on another bulletin board. That part number, 92147175, came back as invalid. They will be in contact with the tech hotline on Monday since it was closed by the time I got to my 6:00 pm appointment. I will advise when I know more....


----------



## Todd6790 (Sep 30, 2004)

trm100,
I appreciate any help that you can provide. My dealership is taking the "well it is a small car with a big engine so it is going to vibrate" stance. I felt more than a little like telling them I'm not eighteen and I am not female, but I kept my mouth shut and was hoping to eventually hear something from someone here that I can respond with. I appreciate any help that you can provide. 
Thanks,
Todd
:cheers


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

I had similiar problems in my SVT Contour(difficulty going into reverse and first).Sometimes, I would have to turn off the ignition to get it into reverse. I replaced the tranny fluid and added a friction enhancer and it helped greatly.

A troll's .02


----------



## trm100 (Dec 14, 2004)

Todd6790 said:


> trm100,
> I appreciate any help that you can provide. My dealership is taking the "well it is a small car with a big engine so it is going to vibrate" stance. I felt more than a little like telling them I'm not eighteen and I am not female, but I kept my mouth shut and was hoping to eventually hear something from someone here that I can respond with. I appreciate any help that you can provide.
> Thanks,
> Todd
> :cheers


 No reply from my dealer yet. I love the "not an eighteen year old female" stance- you should have used it. I will if they give me any *hit. Of course, I'll be using that with the area GM field rep, not the lackies at the dealership. Who knows though, they may surprise me. I'll call them after lunch today if I haven't heard from them by then. Keep your chin up. WE WILL RESOLVE THIS ANNOYING ISSUE.


----------



## trm100 (Dec 14, 2004)

trm100 said:


> No reply from my dealer yet. I love the "not an eighteen year old female" stance- you should have used it. I will if they give me any *hit. Of course, I'll be using that with the area GM field rep, not the lackies at the dealership. Who knows though, they may surprise me. I'll call them after lunch today if I haven't heard from them by then. Keep your chin up. WE WILL RESOLVE THIS ANNOYING ISSUE.



Apparently my entire dealership service department is out to lunch at this time..... Anyways, tried the Pontiac Ownership center. Below is what I received back about 2 hours later.

Dear Mr. McKenica,

Thank you for contacting the Pontiac Customer Assistance Center. I sincerely apologize for the shifter linkage noise that you are experiencing with your 2004 Pontiac GTO.

The comments indicated in your recent e-mail regarding the shifter linkage noise concerned me and I would like the opportunity to assist you. Since you have provided your telephone number and based on the nature of your concern, I will be following up this e-mail with a telephone call in an attempt to provide a timely resolution. If I fail to reach you, please contact me at 1-866-952-4368, extension 58218 between the hours of 6:00 a.m. to 2:30 p.m., Eastern Time Monday through Friday.

Thank you again for contacting Pontiac. I look forward to talking with you soon!

Sincerely,

Scott Oakes
Customer Relationship Manager
Pontiac Customer Assistance Center


He actually called while I was reading the e-mail

:cheers 

While he seemed sincere in his want to help, he's basically part of the Pontiac "bitchline". He has no access to tech support. His function is to be the mediator between me and the dealer if this is unresolved to my satisfaction. So, I guess I'm on hold until they actually piss me off.

:shutme


----------



## yesbill (Sep 23, 2004)

my shifter rattle is getting worse. Went to the dealer yesterday, they called GM tech help and their response was they are aware of a problem with the GTO. No TSB but a new shifter asembly part # 92146323 was ordered. Hopefully this helps others.


----------



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

i have the same problem with the 1st and reverse.the dealership said that we should drive it some more and then see how it is. but if you turn off the car it goes in fine, maybe a hydraulic problem not so much a linkage problem. had the same problem with a 02 GMC sierra and it turned out to be the master cylinder does anyone have a possible problem with flat spots in the tires? Mine seems to have a vibration after it sits for a few days in the cold.


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

GM Parts guy here. The part they ordered for you is just the shift lever with knob (I hope you have red interior). The good news is that we changed the same part for the same concern on a customers 04' a few months back and it seemed to fix the problem.

Brian


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

yesbill said:


> my shifter rattle is getting worse. Went to the dealer yesterday, they called GM tech help and their response was they are aware of a problem with the GTO. No TSB but a new shifter asembly part # 92146323 was ordered. Hopefully this helps others.


I went to the Dealer today for an allignment and brake check and to investigate the audible vibration coming from the shifter. It happens in the 3k-4k rpm range and in 6th gear when accelerating into the 80 to 90 mph range. They were clueless. They said they drove another GTO and it had the same problem. I probably didn't describe the problem correctly. I guess I will have to show them. I have just over 4k miles on her, so she is well broken in. I've noticed the vibration since about 1500 miles. I see that there are a few other Goat owners that have had similar problems. Have any of them been resolved? Help please!!! Did the new shifter assembly fix the problem? :confused


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

I had the same problem with the shifter buzz,,The service dept here knew what it was and ordered a lever of some sort,, also found out that the bolts the hold my front seats in are defective,,they are also on order,,I thought the seat rocking back about 1/2" to an 1" was normal,,, :rofl:


----------



## ezobens (Jan 4, 2005)

*While on the topic of transmissions....*

I just picked up my 04' Goat a week ago and just love it!
I was wondering if anyone else notices a mild 'thud' when shifting either up to 2nd from 1st or down shifting to 2nd from another gear (during moderate acceleration/deceleration). It doesn't happen all the time, and it only happens when I'm applying moderate power (yes, using the clutch LOL).
It almost sounds like the linkage is touching the tunnel or something hitting inside the console because of some flexing in the trans mounts or something. It's not loud, but it does concern me. Any others experience this?
Thanks!


----------

